# Cannot initialize the agpgart module

## Mac Fly

Tagchen

Ich bekomm beim booten folgende Ferhlermeldung:

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> dmesg|grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

```

Woran liegt das?

----------

## lowde

Hi,

kann es sein das du das grakamodul vor dem agp module lädst? also solltest mal schauen ob in welcher reihenfolge du die module in der /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.x versuchst zu laden.

vielleicht ist dort das problem

----------

## Mac Fly

Da is gar kein Modul drin, was auf die GraKa schliessen lässt.

Ich hab ein Asus A7N8X und ne Geforce 2 MX.

Welches Modul brauche ich dazu? Hotplug is aktiviert.

Edit: Hab das Modul "nvidia" gefunden. Aber:

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> sudo modprobe nvidia

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.0-test11-gentoo/video/nvidia.o): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> dmesg|grep nvidia

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pm_register

nvidia: Unknown symbol pm_unregister

```

[/code]

----------

## lowde

hi.

hmm. habe noch nie eine nvidia graka gehabt, deshalb weiß ich auch leider nichts über das nvidia modul. (ob es integrierten agp support drin hat, etc.) aber zu laden sollte das modul sein. entlade mal alle module und versuche dann agpgart vor nvidia zu laden. oder mach am besten in der modules.autoload, daß agpgart vor nvidia steht. und versuch nocheinmal zu starten. wenn das nicht helfen sollte, solltest du einmal das nvidia-module neukompilieren und ein depmod -a / update-modules / ... ausführen. und einfach nocheinmal versuchen.

wenn alles nicht helfen sollte kannst ja mal die deine ausgabe von dmesg posten. vielleicht steht da ja mehr drinne.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Hmm, er mag weder das nvidia, noch das agpgart modul (das is nich mal da).

genauso wie nvnet und nvaudio.

Da müsste ich die pakete neu emergen, dies will er aber unter dem 2.6er Kernel net...

naja, mal abwarten.

Hier is auf jeden fall mal meine dmesg, vielleicht sieht der eine oder andere ja auch noch andere Ungereimtheiten  :Wink: 

```
macfly@netkiffer:/> dmesg

Linux version 2.6.0-test11-gentoo (root@netkiffer) (gcc-Version 3.3.2 20031022 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r3, propolice)) #10 SMP Sun Nov 30 15:57:55 CET 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                    ) @ 0x000f6d80

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff7500

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] polarity[0x1] trigger[0x1] lint[0x1])

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo_2.6 ro root=302 root=/dev/hda2 init=/linuxrc pci=noacpi

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2079.687 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 514256k/524224k available (2437k kernel code, 9220k reserved, 735k data, 380k init, 0k highmem)

Calibrating delay loop... 4112.38 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ stepping 01

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.32 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Total of 1 processors activated (4112.38 BogoMIPS).

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2079.0212 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 332.0673 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

CPUS done 8

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb490, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

ACPI: IRQ 9 was Edge Triggered, setting to Level Triggerd

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/01e0] at 0000:00:00.0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST317221A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: RICOH CD-R/RW MP7083A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: FX4820T, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 33683328 sectors (17245 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=33416/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0: clocking to 47436

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xef080000, irq 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 380k freed

Adding 489972k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol pm_register

nvidia: Unknown symbol pm_unregister

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xd000. Vers LK1.1.19

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 11, pci mem e084b000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Jun-13

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2003 Oct 13 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 5, pci mem e084d000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 5, pci mem e084f000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [4D Mouse USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:02.0-2

blk: queue dfd37e00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue dfd37a00, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

```

hier noch die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
agpgart

nvidia

nvaudio

nvnet

3c59x

usbcore

uhci_hcd

hid

```

Last edited by Mac Fly on Sun Nov 30, 2003 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lowde

ist /usr/src/linux-2.6 auf /usr/src/linux gelinkt? wenn ja, dann kanst du nocheinmal ein make modules + make modules_install ausführen und danach wieder die nvidia treiber (glaube es waren nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx) reemergen. und dann schauen ob sie laden.

----------

## Mac Fly

is so gelinkt und deine Tips hab ich auch befolgt, danke dafür.

das modul 'nvidia' lädt jetzt, agpgart allerdings net...

Wo finde ich die einstellung dazu in 'make menuconfig'?

----------

## siliconburner

kompile doch einfach agpart direkt in den kernel, dann dürfte das prob behoben sein

----------

